# Electric ultralift portable trunk lift for scooters



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $75.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Feb-07-2014 21:16:09 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $125.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

